# Beautiful morning on the sand



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My dad had one more morning in town and figured I'd send him home with Flounder. Got out bright and early and the fish were hungry. Not as many Flounder this morning, but a better size average. Sight casted a couple nice Specks too before the blues showed up and destroyed all of my swimbaits. Fished for a bit and then just plopped on the sand, chatting about stuff and watching a big, offshore storm do its thing. Awesome morning and glad I could share another one with the old man.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

One of my Specks. Looks a lot smaller in this pic, that's for sure.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice fishes as always


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chris, I'm off of Hickory and we need to hook up and hit it early one weekend. -Jamie


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish ! Just 4 more days until I can become a Chris V stalker. Lol I'm gonna have to figure out these beach flounder.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice way to spend the day w/ your ole man!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> Nice way to spend the day w/ your ole man!!!


Yep. Would love to have one more day w/mine.

Good report, Chris. For all the right reasons.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & thanks for sharing!

catch 'em up.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sometimes the best times are just sitting, enjoying, & talking. You both got a bonus with a little fishing also! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

You fishing in AL, or FL? Was gonna go down today to Pcola Beach but my buddy said the slime wasn't worth the time. And may I ask do you use weights with that artificial you caught the flatty on?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

coastie83 said:


> You fishing in AL, or FL? Was gonna go down today to Pcola Beach but my buddy said the slime wasn't worth the time. And may I ask do you use weights with that artificial you caught the flatty on?


 I'm in Al waters and do not add weight to my artificials. I work them with a light "feathering" of the rod tip, reeling slack in slowly and making sure I maintain consistent contact with the bottom. I've been catching most of them on swimbaits like the one in the pic (Tsunami Swim Shad 3") but have also been doing well with other paddletails in pearl and chartreuse on a 3/8 oz jighead. I've also caught a few on the Rip-N-Slash while throwing to Trout.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the nice reply. Switched to inshore a few weeks back when the slime and grass came in. Haven't been out to the Gulf since but I have all the same artificials and have been wanting to get on some flatties. Looks like I'm gonna just have to go cruise down there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, if you see a guy with a backpack on, slinging fish or throwing huge poppers on an overpriced surf outfit, that's probably me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Stoker1 said:


> Chris, I'm off of Hickory and we need to hook up and hit it early one weekend. -Jamie


 Swing by the store one day and we'll plan something out.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I was out there about mid morning down towards the Fort. Caught about a 20 lb flattie. He almost stuck me too!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice job on being there with your dad, there is no better time. Great report.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

What do you look for in the surf? Didn't even know trout from the surf was a regular thing.


----------



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

Awesome times indeed and congrats on your fish!


----------

